# welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?



## chippog (16. Januar 2005)

dass die norweger gernen jungen burgunder zu gebratenem dorsch nehmen, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. selber stehe ich auch auf die etwas teureren weine, wie sancerre oder ein guter güner veltliner. weisser burgunder, silvaner und die ein oder andere italienische weissweintraube sagen mir am besten zu. leider habe ich es nicht so sehr mit riesling und zum glück nicht mit völlig vereichtem chardonnay. deutsche weine sind leider auch nicht mein fall. trocken und säurereich müssen sie sein. dann passen sie für mich zu fast allen fischen. was meint ihr? skål (skool) aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## Uwe_H (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

@Chippog: Du solltest mal einen Pfälzer Riesling probieren...trocken...ein Gedicht!!!

Hier gibt es hervorragende Rieslninge in der Gegend, die kannste auch im schwedischen Systembolaget (natürlich zum 4fachen Preis erwerben!!!). Wenn du mal ein paar Empfehlungen von mir haben magst, kein Problem...
Die Deutschen Weine kämpfen halt immer noch mi9t dem 70er Jahre-Image (lieblich, wenig Säure usw), aber diese Zeiten sind ja zum Glück vorbei...

Allerdings sind gerade Weissburgunder und Silvaner nicht so sehr die Weine die reich an Säure sind ( so wie du es magst), dafür allerdings sehr bekömmlich für den Magen und auch was feines...

Bei rotem Wein bevorzuge ich auch die Franzosen vor den Spanieren, deutschen Roten vereinzelt, habe bisher selten einen gefunden der mir so richtig schmeckt...


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hi, 

  versuche mal Weine von Saale und Unstrut oder aus Jessen.
  Die bringen alles, was Du von einem Wein erwartest (trocken, reich an Säure,
  relativ hochpreisig, allemal exklusiv, kein Mainstream und kommen aus Deutschlands nördlichsten Weinbaugebieten.
  Die gehen gut zum Fisch, aber nicht nur.

  Gruß und
  munter bleiben
  Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## chinook (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Zu (scharfen) asiatischen (chinesich, thailändisch) Fischgerichten bevorzuge ich Hopfen-Spaetlese mit einem leichten Hauch von Malz im Abgang. Bei diesen Weinen kann man auch gut die "jungen" trinken, also Warsteiner Primeur oder Federweisser aus dem Paulanerkeller. Gerne aber auch die friesischen mit etwas mehr Fülle. Selbst oder sogar besonders die asiatischen Varianten mit einem Unterton von Reisaroma passen hier hervorragend, auch oder gerade wegen des etwas geringeren Alkoholgehaltes. Aber in jedem Fall sollte die Restsüße doch _sehr_ gering sein.

  Gruss


  -chinook


----------



## Hummer (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

@ chinook

:q:q:q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Crazyegg (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hallo,

Meine Eltern haben bei einer ihrer(vielen ^^) Frankreich-Rundreisen einen super Wein entdeckt der mir sehr zusagt:

Muscadet (irgendwo in der Gegend der Loire wird der angebaut).

In Frankreich sagen sie das der Wein für Fisch gemacht wurde so gut passt er dazu.
Als ich mal kurzzeitig im Schwarzwald studiert habe(andere Geschichte) bin ich gleich
nach Frankreich und habe mir 3 Kisten gekauft 
Also nur zu empfehlen der Wein.

Mfg
Ei


----------



## chinook (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*



			
				Crazyegg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Meine Eltern haben bei einer ihrer(vielen ^^) Frankreich-Rundreisen einen super Wein entdeckt der mir sehr zusagt:
> 
> Muscadet (irgendwo in der Gegend der Loire wird der angebaut).


 
 In der Tat wird dieser Wein von Franzosen zu allem getrunken, was aus dem Meer stammt. Ob passt oder nicht ... . Wenn es diese Zordnung nicht gäbe, dann wäre der Wein in Frankreich wohl unverkaufbar ... womit ich eben nicht meine, dass er nicht wirklich oft gut zu Fisch passt. Er ist eben nur überbewertet.

 Muscadet ist eigentlich eine Rebe, die aus Burgund stammt. Das was du meinst, ist der "Muscadet de Sevre et Maine" und als solcher auch ein AC.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Crazyegg (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hallo Chinook,

Du kennst dich eh besser aus als ich was Wein angeht 

Jedenfalls schmeckt er wirklich gut zu Fisch.. zumindest zu dem, den ich bisher gegessen habe. Und ich sag ja nicht das das der einzige ist den es gibt  Bin selbst
grad erst in den Anfängen des Weintrinkens. Da kann ich noch nicht so viel "Bewerten"..

Und es schmeckt nicht jeder der Weine die meine Eltern/Ich in Frankreich gekauft haben auch gut.

2 Sorten die wir gekauft haben(also 2 Kisten) haben wir zu "Kochwein" degradiert.
Der wird halt zum zubereiten versch. Mahlzeiten verwendet. 

Er heißt alledings Muscadet (de Sevre?) Sur Lie (oder so ähnlich. kann wenn ich heut Nacht wiederkomme mal, wenn du möchtest, nachsehen)

Mfg
Ei


----------



## chinook (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*



			
				Crazyegg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chinook,
> 
> Du kennst dich eh besser aus als ich was Wein angeht


 
   Achwas, ich hab das alles nur abgeschrieben ;-).




> Jedenfalls schmeckt er wirklich gut zu Fisch.. zumindest zu dem, den ich bisher gegessen habe. Und ich sag ja nicht das das der einzige ist den es gibt  Bin selbst
> grad erst in den Anfängen des Weintrinkens. Da kann ich noch nicht so viel "Bewerten"..


 
 Ich hab das ja nicht bestritten, sondern dem sogar zugestimmt. Daran allerdings, dass er (auch) in Frankreich immer sehr kalt getrunken wird kannst Du etwas ablesen. Man sagt nämlich (mit Recht), dass Weisswein umso kälter getrunken werden sollte, je schlechter er ist ...




> Er heißt alledings Muscadet (de Sevre?) Sur Lie (oder so ähnlich. kann wenn ich heut Nacht wiederkomme mal, wenn du möchtest, nachsehen)


 
   Das ist ebengenau der Wein, von dem wir beide sprechen.

   Gruss


   -chinook


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

als schwabe trinkt man Immer (egal ob wildsau oder fisch) Trollinger !
ev trollinger mit lemberger aber NIEMALS nen franzwein !


----------



## Crazyegg (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hallo Chinook,

Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen ^^

kann man als Fazit ansehen(?):

Schmeckt, auch wenn er an sich schlecht ist, gut zu Fisch.

Hoffe das das ok ist 

Mfg 
Ei


----------



## chinook (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*



			
				Crazyegg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chinook,
> 
> Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen ^^
> 
> ...


 

 Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Du hast mich missverstanden.

 Der Wein ist gut. Er eignet sich besonders zu Meeresgetier und Fisch.

 Ich sagte allein: er ist imho (nicht nur) überschätzt. Aber er hat auch gegen das ganze Batallion französischer Spitzenweine zu bestehen. 

 Ich trinke den auch gerne, gerade zum (Fisch-)Essen.

 Mit dem Wein bist Du sicher mehr als auf dem richtigen Weg.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Crazyegg (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hach das wird ja was ^^

Ja hab dich wohl etwas mißverstanden 

Werde den Weg weiter folgen und weitere Weine probieren 
Früher hab ich nur Wasser zu Fisch getrunken.
(was ich pers. auch nicht schlecht finde ^^)

Jetzt geht es für mich langsam auf die Wein-Schiene. Mal abwarten wie es
sich bei mir entwickelt 

Durch meine Eltern komm ich zumindest immer wieder an neue Sorten die ich probieren kann 

Greetz
Ei


----------



## Kuxi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hallo!

Da wirds Euch grauseln! Aber ich trinke zu Fisch, wie auch zu nahezu allen anderen Gerichten und auch zwischendurch, fast ausschließlich den guten alten "Amerikanischen Landwein" welcher im Volksmund auch oft Coca Cola genannt wird!
Nur das Original und davon viel zu viel #c 

Kuxi


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

ja pfui deibel ! schämst dich denn garnet ???

da kann ich ja gleich nen löffel zucker reinschütten ! oder glysantin ...


----------



## Fischfresser (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Moin !

Hier ist noch jemand der süßen Wein mag!
Ich bevorzuge IMMER roten.Und wenn nicht lieblich dann zumindest halbtrocken.Am liebsten waren mir bisher Weine aus Griechenland oder Spanien.Manche Weine die eigentlich trocken sein sollen haben mich aber schon überrascht.Da dachte ich as Zeug kann unmöglich trocken sein so lecker wie das ist!Mein Tip ist Gran Delmio (natürlich Gran Reserva! ) La Mancha !
Welchen Fisch man dazu ißt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.Bei mir wär das entweder was Typisches aus dem Land des Weines (in dem Fall Spanien): Dorade oder auch was einfach schmeckt: Forelle Müllerin.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## chinook (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*



			
				Kuxi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Da wirds Euch grauseln! Aber ich trinke zu Fisch, wie auch zu nahezu allen anderen Gerichten und auch zwischendurch, fast ausschließlich den guten alten "Amerikanischen Landwein" welcher im Volksmund auch oft Coca Cola genannt wird!
> Nur das Original und davon viel zu viel #c


 
 Im Gegensatz zur landläufigen (eurozentrischen) Meinung passt Cola (nicht so wichtig, welche) zu vielen Gerichten ausgezeichnet. 


 -chinook


----------



## chinook (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*



			
				Fischfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> 
> Hier ist noch jemand der süßen Wein mag!
> Ich bevorzuge IMMER roten.Und wenn nicht lieblich dann zumindest halbtrocken.Am liebsten waren mir bisher Weine aus Griechenland oder Spanien.Manche Weine die eigentlich trocken sein sollen haben mich aber schon überrascht.Da dachte ich as Zeug kann unmöglich trocken sein so lecker wie das ist!Mein Tip ist Gran Delmio (natürlich Gran Reserva! ) La Mancha !
> Welchen Fisch man dazu ißt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.Bei mir wär das entweder was Typisches aus dem Land des Weines (in dem Fall Spanien): Dorade oder auch was einfach schmeckt: Forelle Müllerin.


 

 In dem Fall hört und liest man immer die Empfehlung: "Chateau migraine appellation controllee". Aber das ist eine der besseren französischen Weine. Aus dem Departement Aspiringnaux. Dem Kernland der französischen Hochkultur.


 -chinook


----------



## Lengjäger (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fall hört und liest man immer die Empfehlung: "Chateau migraine appellation controllee".




 |supergri 

Tatsache ist aber,den habe ich mal bei Bekannten getrunken (ohne Fisch), habe ihn leider noch in meiner Gegend noch nicht gefunden. Ich fand es eine witzige Idee, auch zum verschenken. (Der Inhalt ist besser als das Etikett, Migräne gab es hinterher auch nicht |supergri )


----------



## Kuxi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

@ Lagerfeuer 1971

Och weißt Du, da hätte ich weiß Gott wesentlich krassere Dinge, für Dich ich mich hier und da evtl. schämen müßte! Aber danach wurde hier ja nicht gefragt! Auch habe ich noch nie vernommen, dass man von Cola Alkoholabhängig wird, siehste hat also auch Vorteile  

Kuxi


----------



## chippog (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

da habe ich ja was angefangen... 

zuerst möchte ich mal definieren, was für mich ein getränke- oder weinkenner ist.
ein solcher ist für mich jemand, der sagen kann, dieses getänk schmeckt mir und dieses nicht. die hohe schule ist dann, dieses getränk schmeckt mir zu dem gericht oder nicht.

bei der definition passt natürlich auch cola mit rein, wenn selbstverständlich auch nicht für jeden, aber passt rein.


chinook, du hast eine recht spitze feder, so dass in diesem thema nicht immer gleich klar ist, wie du was meinst. deinen beitrag zum thema hopfenweine finde ich sehr amüsant! ich würde in dem bereich am liebsten bitburger vom fass als universallösung anbieten wollen, denn der tropfen kam schon fast mit der muttermilch in meine welt... leider muss ich aus gegebenem wohnort flaschen bevorzugen. aus familiären gründen hat es denn dann abwechselnd bitburger oder jever zum essen. damit komme ich in sachen fischeissen zwar ganz schön weit, bevorzuge aber dennoch in den meisten fällen wein. bei eingelegten heringen ist allerdings bier für mich unabdingbar.

deutsche wein? macht euch nicht die mühe! wir probieren zwar immer mal wieder ein fläschchen, aber sowohl meiner frau alsauch mir sagen diese natürlich trockenen weine, die sicherlich von einer sehr guten qualität sind, einfach nicht zu. die, wir nennen es einmal, "deutsche" geschmacksnote auch trockenster weine liegt uns einfach nicht. die besten deutschen weine unseres geschmackes schmecken denn dann auch gerade eben nicht "typisch deutsch".

muscadet de sêvre et main sur lie, oder wie der wein genau geschrieben wird, hat eine eigenheit. muscadet ist übrigens nicht der name der traube, was ich auch immer dachte. sur lie bedeutet auf der hefe. das heisst, der wein liegt länger auf der hefe und hat damit ganz einfach einen beabsichtigten hefigen beigeschmack. für meinen geschmack ist das der weisswein, der dem bier am nächsten kommt, da ich ihn gut gekühlt am liebsten ohne essen mag. normalerweise kriege ich wein ohne essen fast nicht runter (und schon gar keinen deutschen...). bei so einem tropfen geht das aber sehr gut. zum fischessen kann ich mir allerdings schon bessere weinalternativen vorstellen. nun genug geschwafelt. das thema ist ja eigentlich, welcher wein zu welchem fisch. mehr ansichten? chipps


----------



## burti (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Da der richtige Wein aus jedem guten Essen ein sehrgutes Essen machen kann, solte man zu Fisch immer Wein genießen.

Doch welcher das ist hängt bei mir stark von der Zubereitung des Fisches und der Jahreszeit ab.

Trockener Riesling geht eigentlich immer, am liebsten im Sommer.
Chardonay, mein heimlicher Favorit, gerne zu gegrilltem oder gebratenem Fisch und gerne im Winterhalbjahr.
Burgunder weiß oder grau eignet sich hervoragend zu gekochtem Fisch, z.B. mit einer hellen Fisch/Burgunder/Schalotten-Sauce und Nudeln..., aber auch gerne an heißen Sommertagen zu gebratenem, wenn mir der Sherry augegangen ist.

Roseweine, wer es mag.

Gerne trinke ich im Sommer auch leichtere, fruchtige Rotweine zu gegrilltem oder gebratenem Fisch, im Winter darf es auch mal eine bißchen erdiger und voller sein.

Mein Geheimtip im Sommer gegrillter Fisch mit gut gekühltem extra trockenen (extra dry, pale dry) Sherry.

Doch eigentlich geht jeder Wein der einem schmeckt, solange er nicht einen totalen geschmacklichen Widerspruch zu dem Fischgericht darstellt.


----------



## Jörg2 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hallo,

möchte dieses Thema nochmal aufgreifen. Ich für meine Person bevorzuge zu Fischgerichten Weißweine mit folgender Geschmacksausprägung:

1. Fruchtbetont
2. angenehmes Säurespiel
3. nicht im Holzfass gereift
4. so trocken wie möglich, wobei die Fruchtnote nicht verloren gehen darf

Dies grenzt einwenig die Herkunft der Weine und die Rebsorte ein. Deshalb kommen bei mir zu Fisch Grauburgunder oder Silvaner aus Deutschland oder Weißweine aus Süditalien auf dem Tisch. Mein Favorit aus Italien ist der Salaparuta Glicine, der möglichst jung getrunken werden sollte.

Da ich aber selten Fisch esse kommt bei mir am häufigsten ein guter deutscher Riesling vom Weingut Wegeler oder Weil auf den Tisch. Bei Rotweinen, bin ich bei leichten Merlots aus Italien und Brunello di Montalcino hängen geblieben. Ein neuer Trend der auch leicht gekühlt zu Fisch passt ist ein preiswerter Salice Salentino. Meistens sehr harmonisch mit ein bisschen Restsüße.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## gerstmichel (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Ich muss gestehen, ich trinke, wenn überhaupt Wein, dann den Mosel-Saar-Ruwer aus dem Aldi.:q 

Aber, um euch auch das zu gestehen, zum Fisch gönn ich mir ein schönes herbes Helles. Flens am liebsten, und eventuell ein Weizen, auch hier Flens am liebsten.#g 

So nun seid Ihr alle beleidigt, aber mir schmeckt es halt so besser. Aber ich gönn euch Eure Weine!!#2


----------



## Jörg2 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Bier trink ich nur noch im Biergarten oder in der Kneipe, da es dort am besten schmeckt.


----------



## chippog (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

gute tips meine herren! dem kann ich mich grossenteils "ungetrunken" anschliessen. in letzter zeit ist bei den weissweinen der grüne veltliner aus österreich eine favorittraube gerade auch zu gebratenem fisch. norditalienische trockene weisse waren schon immer eine bevorzugte wahl bei mir.

gerstmichel! mit deiner einstellung gehörst du bei mir vollkommen in die sparte getränke- oder weinkenner, siehe oben! denn nur wer zum essen das trinkt, was ihm und ihr nicht schmeckt oder ihm oder ihr nicht zum essen passt ist selber schuld!

folgenden tipp kann ich für den blutigen anfänger mit folgender priotitierung geben:

1. wasser

2. ehr herbes pils

3. weizenbier

4. ehr trockener weisswein ohne fassgeschmack

5. leichter, fruchtiger rotwein ohne fassgeschmack

bei 4. und 5. am besten auch wasser mit dazu reichen

wer sich gerne weiterentwickeln möchte, sollte öfter mal zwei verschiedene getränke nebeneinander testen um besser und schlechter herausfinden zu können. das reicht schon ganz schön weit!


----------



## Jörg2 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hallo Chippog,

welche Winzer bevorzugst du beim grünen Veltliner und aus welcher Region. Musste vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Weinverkostung übermich ergehen lassen mit knapp 40 verschiedenen Sorten grünen Veltliners. War ganz schön anstrengend, hat mir aber zum größten Teil sehr zugesagt. Besonders interessant finde ich einige Weine aus dem Weinviertel, zum Beispiel ein kleines Weingut Namens Setzer. Die stellen nähmlich einen Wein aus der Traube des roten Veltliner her, der natürlich dann auch so heißt. Ist eine sehr alte Rebsorte in Österreich und wird heutzutage nicht mehr im großem Maß angebaut. Es handelt sich bei diesem Wein um einen Weißwein, auch wenn der Name etwas anderes vermuten läßt. Dieser Veltliner war für mich definitiv einer der besten Weine, die ich bis jetzt aus Österreich getrunken habe.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## chippog (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

ui! da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen! leider kriege ich hier in schweden nur höchstens fünf verschiedene grüne veltliner und mein bestellungen beim winzer gestalten sich aus zolltechnischen gründen trotz eu immer noch so, dass ich die kisten an die deutsche adresse meines vaters schicken lasse, damit er oder ich sie dann in schweden einfüren können. diese grünen veltliner kommen vom weingut zull, die haben ne eigene heimseite im internet. die haben auch einen hervorragenden blauen portugieser, was ich der traube niemals zugetraut hätte! eine preiswerte, süffige angelegenheit, die durchaus auch gut zu gegrilltem fisch passen täte. den besten grünen veltliner habe ich allerdings aus dem hause bründlmeyer oder wie die sich jetzt exakt schreiben. da hat das fläschchen zwar auch saftige fünfundzwanzig euro gekostet, doch war das einer der besten weine, die ich je getrunken habe. den haben wir uns pur reingetan um ja so viel wie möglich von all den geschmäckern mitzukriegen. der zuller grüner veltliner ist eine feine sache für gebratenen fisch auf sagen wir mal käckebrot, sogar mit mayonaise kappt das gut. ich muss mich dazu zwingen zwischendurch auch wasser zu trinken, sonst ist so eine flasche in nullkommanix oder aber auch biertrinkgeschwindigkeit weg. irgendwann muss ich doch noch mal in die wiener gegend um mich durch den veltliner durchzutesten. das mit dem roten veltliner klingt auch nicht schlecht! wenn ich einen sehe werde ich zuschlagen. an sonsten bin ich für weitere tips sehr zu haben. gruss aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## MichaelB (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Moin,

in Griechenland zum Schwertfisch, zum Red Snapper oder zur Lithrinia gern mal einen eiskalten Retsina - ansonsten generell Bier nach Pilsener Brauart :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Jörg2 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

#h Chippog

habe mir mal die HP vom Weingut Zull angeschaut. Sind ja recht moderate Preise, wenn die Qualität stimmt. Beim Weingut Setzer kann ich dir noch den Merlot empfehlen, aber ansonsten ist nur noch der rote Veltliner von den dort angebotenen Weinen sein Geld Wert. Ansonsten würde ich mich auch über Tipps von dir freuen, besonders italienische Weine habens mir neben den deutschen besonders angetan.

Gruß
Jörg

PS: Werden Postpackete ebenfalls durch den Zoll beleuchtet? Habe vo nicht allzu langer Zeit ein Weinpacket Richtung Schweiz verschickt und als Geschenk deklariert. Müsste doch auch für Schweden möglich sein.


----------



## chippog (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

danke jörg2! ist nicht so wichtig mit dem schicken! möglicherweise wir die schwedische haltung in dieser frage om europäischen gericht nicht gutgeheissen... warten wirs mal ab.


----------



## oknel (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Marquês de Marialva Vinho Branco 2002/2003 gut und günstig


----------



## chippog (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

oknel! sag mal, zum so trinken oder zu fisch, gekocht, gebraten...?? gruss chippog


----------



## oknel (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> oknel! sag mal, zum so trinken oder zu fisch, gekocht, gebraten...?? gruss chippog


 
wenn du so fragst.... gedünsteter fisch mit geringem fettanteil an einer sosse mit demselben wein #6


----------



## chippog (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

mit essen kriege ich wein viel leichter durch'n hals... danke für den tip!


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Eher nen lieblichen Moselwein, diese pfurztrockenen Weine kamma ja nich trinken.

Am liebsten aber n Pils


----------



## chippog (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

na da prallen aber die weingeister aufeinander! meine erfahrung ist, dass das liebliche mit den jahren weingenuss mehr und mehr zu gunsten der pfurtztrockenen abnimmt, dass aber im hohen alter, bei "schwächerwerdenden" geschmacksnerven das liebliche doch wieder im kommen sein soll, hab ich mir sagen lassen. so weit bin ich aber noch nicht. ausserdem haben die pfurtztrockenen meiner erfahrung nach den gleichen vorteil wie ein gutes pils. am nächsten tag ist die scherzende reue nicht so gross, wenn es mal wieder gar zu lecker war. mit anderen worten, ich schwöre auf pfurtztrocken! an sonsten gilt immer noch das oben geschriebene. schmeckt dir lieblicher besser, warum solltest du pfurtztrockenes kaufen! chipp


----------



## fette beute (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

ich nehm nur rotwein zum fisch aber zum glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden#h


----------



## chippog (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

auch da hat es wunderbare kombinationen, wie nicht zuletzt die norweger mit ihrem faible für leichtere burgunder zu dorschrücken bewiesen haben. hingegen gibt es für mich allzuviele fantastische weisse, als dass ich nur rote zum fisch tränke! nur wer immer wieder mal neues testet, hat mehr vom leben!


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*



> schmeckt dir lieblicher besser, warum solltest du pfurtztrockenes kaufen! chipp



genau die schmecken mir besser


----------



## Jörg2 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Warum nicht auch liebliche Weine?! Einige der teuersten deutschen Weine sind lieblich. Beispiel Eiswein oder andere Edelsüße Weine. Das sind aber wahrscheinlich nicht die Weine die Gerrit meint, denn die Süßweine trinkt man mal nicht so einfach nebenbei. Da kann ich maximum 2 kleine Gläschen trinken und dann ist feierabend. Einen lieblichen Wein trinke ich allerdings sehr gern, und zwar gibt es bei Kaisers einen Weißwein der sich Muskat Ottonell schimpft. Der gefällt mir, da er einen sehr typischen, fruchtigen Geschmack hat, und da passt die Süße auch super dazu. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das liebliche Weine für mich schon fast tiefgekühlt sein müssten, um dass ich die einfach so trinken kann oder ich hab vorher genug andere Alkoholika zu mir genommen|supergri .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Honeyball (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Ich bringe mir jedes Jahr aus Frankreich eine ganze Auswahl leckerer Rotweine mit, die ich vorher alle probiert habe.
Mein Lieblingswein zum Fisch (wenn gebacken oder gebraten) ist ein Rosé aus dem Roussillion vom Chateau Armengau, der ausschließlich aus der Syrah-Traube gekeltert wird. Dieses Weingut hat schon vor langer Zeit auf seinen A.C.-Status verzichtet und keltert ausschließlich rebsortenreine Weine. Sehr gut ist auch der Merlot von dort, ausdruckstark fruchtig aber längst nicht so überfüllt wie aus dem Bordeaux.
Mit Weißweinen kann ich mich allgemein nicht so anfreunden, aber versucht doch mal einen drei bis vier Jahre alten Puilly-Fumée zu gedünstetem Dorsch mit Pellkartoffeln *schwärm*

Vor jedem Fisch aber auch vor jedem anderen Essen schmeckt ein bernsteinfarbener Muscadet de Rivesaltes als Aperitiv (aber gekühlt).

Sobald ich jedoch den Fisch mediteran zubereite oder irgend einen Mittelmeerfisch esse, hole ich mir gezielt einen leichten trockenen Rotwein aus dem Keller. Dabei bevorzuge ich Fitou und Tautavel, wenn es Frankreich sein soll, einen Chianti Classico und natürlich die diversen Spanier, vor allem aus der Mancha und Valencia. Rioja ist oftmals zu kräftig, weil die Tempranillo-Traube sehr dominante Aromen entwickelt. Es sei denn, man hat sich für eine etwas schärfere Variante entschieden wie z.B. Dorade in der Pfefferkruste (Rezept veröffentliche ich hier demnächst. Ich will nur noch was ausprobieren, wenn ich  im Juli wieder in Frankreich bin), dann bildet der Rioja oder ein fruchtiger Loire-Wein wie z.B. der Chinon ein gutes Gegengewicht. (Den Franzosen sagt man nicht umsonst nach, den Orgasmus mit der Zunge erleben zu können  :q ). Gelegentlich entdecke ich auch mal einen tollen Wein aus Portugal (Doha) oder natürlich aus dem Valle Central in Chile, wobei mich die Carmenère-Traube immer mehr überzeugt.
Meine Lieblingstraube bleibt aber Syrah (Shiraz), vor allem zum Einfach-so-trinken.


----------



## chippog (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

jetzt geht's aber langsam ab hier! auch wenn wir weintrinker hier ganz schön in der minderheit vertreten sind, von den genüssen gehört uns die mehrheit!


----------



## Jörg2 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Mensch Chippog, da fällt mir doch beim lesen des Textes von Honeyball auf, das ich in meiner letzten Nachicht ganz vergessen habe auf eine meiner Lieblingstrauben einzugehen - Shiraz -. Natürlich aus Australien und passend zu besonders gut gewürztem Fisch.

Somit habe ich soebend für mich entschieden, was es heute für einen Wein zum Thailändischen Dorsch geben wird. Rezept werde ich einstellen, wenn der Kochversuch gelungen ist. Sieht aber schon ganz gut aus und duftet herrlich.

@ Honeyball dein Weißweinvorschlag ist auch nicht schlecht. Leider aber auch wirklich teuer, zumindest den den ich kenne. Kaufst du den Wein auch direkt in Frankreich?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sockeye (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hey Leute, was für einen Fisch nehmt ihr denn zu euch???

Die Weine, die hier meisst aufgezählt werden, sind zwar allesamt gute Weine an sich, jedoch vom Geschmack viel zu dominant. Die erschlagen doch jegliche Nuance des Fischgeschmacks.

Oder wir reden hier von Fischstäbchen bzw. gut abgehangenen Knoblauch-Calamares... :q 

Nichts für ungut...jedem das Seine.

Ich trinke gernen einen trockenen Riesling von der Mosel oder einen leichten Loire Wein zu jungem, weissfleischigen Fisch.

Zu kräftigeren Fisch oder Krustentieren (Lachs, Lobster, Locco, Jakobsmuschel etc) gerne einen Chardonnay oder Grauburgunder. (ohne Eiche!!)

Zu gegrilltem Schwertfisch, Tuna, Calamar kanns eigentlich auch mal ein kräftiger Roter sein und von mir aus mit a bisserl Barrique (wenns der Wein alleine geschmacklich nicht schafft   )

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye

(der den Geschmack sicherlich nicht gepachtet hat und durchaus verstehen kann wenn man eine Trockenbeerenauslese zu Bodenseefelchen trinkt)


----------



## AlexDozer (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Also Wein zum kochen kann ich gut verstehen. Aber Weim zum Trinken beim Essen überhaupt nicht. Wie kann man dabei nur Alkohol trinken #d

Ich mag überhaupt keinen Alkohol zum Essen weil ich finde das das überhaupt nicht passt. Selbst bei ner Weißwurst trink ich kein Weizen dazu obwohl ich aus Bayern komme und das hier üblich ist. Erst nach dem Essen wird getrunken :q


----------



## Kalle25 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

Hui Chippog,

das hast Du ja eines an Diskussionsstoff in die Runde geworfen. 

Bei gegrillten Fisch bevorzuge ich einen chilenischen Merlot, der sehr gut zu dem Grillgeschmack passt.

Bei den anderen Zubereitungsarten habe ich i.d.R. keinen favorisierten Wein. Da ich nicht streng nach Rezept sondern mehr intuitiv koche, weis ich vorher nicht, welchen Wein wir später trinken. Dehalb mein Tip: Mehrere Sorten kühl stellen. Je nach dem, wie das Abschmecken ausfällt, entscheide ich mich für den Wein. In die nähere Auswahl kommen da ein Weißherbst aus dem Breisgau, ein Kerner, Rivaner oder eine Scheurebe. Letztere kommen aus dem Rheingau oder Rheinhessen. 

Falls noch Zweifel übrig bleiben: Glaabsbräu


----------



## chippog (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: welchen wein bevorzugt ihr zu welchem fisch?*

ein weintrinker, der nicht verschiedene weine zu gerichten ausprobiert, wird meiner ansicht nach nie zum weinkenner, der ja letztlich immer nur sagen können muss, der wein schmeckt mir schlechter und der besser zu diesem essen. ganz besonders interessant finde ich in diesen zusammenhängen immer wieder das blindkosten, will meinen, ohne zu wissen, welche weine es sind ein urteil abzugeben, welcher denn nun am besten schmeckt. aus eigener erfahrung kann ich versprechen, so manch einer wird dabei sicher die eine oder andere überraschung erleben... doch solange es schmeckt, ja wohl nur positive. da meine ich natürlich nicht, dass du lässig nach dem dritten schluck äusserst, schatto klo nordosthang jahrgang leipzig oder vielleicht doch jahrgang schalke null vier, sondern genau das hier: der schmeckt mir aber besser zu diesem essen als dieser. davon kaufen wir noch ein paar flaschen mehr. beim weinkauf habe ich es hier in schweden übrigens sehr einfach. da das sortiment ziemlich begrenzt ist, zirka fünfzehnhundert weinsorten und ich davon eine ganze meine streichen kann, weil ich aus übersee nicht kaufe, da transportwahnsinn und begrenzung gleich übersicht, weil mir die meisten chardonnay, deutschen weine, solche mit zu viel fassgeschmack und viele französische einfach nicht schmecken, bleibt knapp die hälfte über und obendrein habe ich das glück, einen weinverkoster gefunden zu haben, der alles von berufs wegen verkostet und bewertet. was der dann als gut einstuft, hat mir bisher zu fast hundert prozent zugesagt. gleiches müsste in deutschland mit ein bis drei guten weinhändler in der nähe auch möglich sein, wenn auch etwas begrenzter, so doch mit etwas ausdauer recht persönlich. denn der persönliche kontakt mit dem händler gar winzer ist immer noch der beste garant für qualität und geschmacksvolltreffer! und dann gibt es für den neugierigen immer wieder glückstreffer, wie zum beispiel der ölige sortentypischer chardonnay, der mir nun wirklich absolut überhaupt nicht zusagte, und den ich desshalb zu stark gewürztem indischen essen trank, weil, ist ja sowieso egal, der passte plötzlich ganz hervorragend, so dass ich allein aus dem grunde aus eigenem antrieb anfing chardonnay zu kaufen!


----------

